
PrivacySpy – Making online privacy (slightly) simpler - octosphere
https://privacyspy.org/
======
epoch_100
Hi there,

PrivacySpy co-creator here. We were planning on doing a Show HN in a few days
(I hope that's still possible, now that it's been posted on here), but it's
exciting to see the project on HN regardless!

Here is the "official" tagline: PrivacySpy is an open project to rate,
annotate, and archive privacy policies.

PrivacySpy is open source and community run, so please get involved if you
can!

